# you might want to sign this...



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

not being an american...all i can do is pass the information on...email originated from marvin shanken...for those that dont check out the "legislation"section.

https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitio...gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl

derrek


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Signed


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I signed the petition when I was in Orlando last October. I also wrote my congressional rep and his response was so full of bs I can't even post it in this forum. Sadly....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Signed already but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Damn right I signed it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gio (Nov 10, 2011)

Signed! I encourage all cigar enthusiast to do the same.


----------

